# A Day at Willard....



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Adjusted the ole fish'n plans...didn't feel like driving through all the construction in Weber Canyon and past Morgan to fish at Rockport...So we decided to have a Willard fish'n experience. 

This is just our second time ever on Willard and we couldn't have asked for a better day weather wise. 8)

A little chilly upon arrival...but we were dressed for the cool morning temp...Water temp was 69* and at the end 77*. Just a very slight breeze most of the day. When the breeze died down had a few bugs but nothing to make us pack it in ... just glad they're not the biting kind. :mrgreen:

This was the "magic" LC allowing fish'n partner to catch three Wipers today. I had something hit my lure but lost it right at the boat. I was using a similar color rattle trap. 

[attachment=4:b7gvocx8]willard-2.jpg[/attachment:b7gvocx8]

Here's the first catch of the day and we weren't on the water more than 20 minutes... our "FIRST" Utah Willard 18" WIPER... 

[attachment=3:b7gvocx8]willard 18 inch wiper.jpg[/attachment:b7gvocx8]

The next Wiper came a few hours later after losing a couple...this one was 20" and put up a nice little fight taking out drag on the ole TM setup a couple of times. Caught this one on the east shoreline.

[attachment=2:b7gvocx8]willard 20 inch wiper.jpg[/attachment:b7gvocx8]

The last Wiper catch of the day came about 45 minutes later on the north west dike. This one was another 18".

[attachment=1:b7gvocx8]willard 18 inch wiper-2.jpg[/attachment:b7gvocx8]

One thing we did notice is these fish have nasty spines and the last catch of the day happened to leave it's mark on my hand...oh well that's fish'n. :wink:

[attachment=0:b7gvocx8]wiper spine attack.jpg[/attachment:b7gvocx8]

All in all it was a great day for us we didn't keep any of the Wipers this time...we'll have to do Willard again we're getting a feel for this body of water and a little more comfortable with it's depths. 8)

[attachment=5:b7gvocx8]willard-1.jpg[/attachment:b7gvocx8]

Saw dubob he came up to us and said "hello" as we were wiping down our boat...I won't steal his thunder but looked like he also had an excellent Utah fish'n day as he had a huge ear-to-ear smile on his face.... 

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Good to see the wipers wanted to play . Them spines are evil . :lol:


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Way to go ladies. It would appear that the wiper fishing is indeed picking back up. 8)

I'm glad I was finally able to meet you both in person. Have a great holiday weekend at the 'View.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

dubob said:


> Have a great holiday weekend at the 'View.


We've been staying away from PV but are headed there today and tomorrow...this weekend it will be a mad house so we aren't going to be anywhere close to PV. May try the Willard again...or even Mantua...who knows :mrgreen: Sure was nice meeting ya! :wink: :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey, nice to see you switched it up from the norm. Glad you got to Willard and had some success. 

Sorry you didn't personally catch any of those wipers, but I'm sure it's in the cards.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice. Now you guys have to go do some trout fishing.

No fishing trips for me for a while now. School has started  I think I will have to winterize my motor soon now.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Great job. That was a fine post.  I've never been fishing for wipers at Willard, but now I'm going to go and get it done.


----------



## fishing#1 (Sep 10, 2007)

did you put in on the north side or the south side.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Pavlik said:


> Now you guys have to go do some trout fishing.


Well we have caught trout while ice fish'n and kept a few. Either it was the way I tried cooking...pan fry, deep fry, bake I don't know but they didn't taste that good to us. Maybe someone can pass a receipe our way too try. So with trout think we'll just release them all now even when ice fish'n.



fatbass said:


> I'm so glad you finally got a taste of wiper fun! -()/-
> 
> If you think wiper spines are bad, wait until you lose a chunk of meat to their razor sharp gill plates. O-|-O
> 
> Hope to see you Saturday!


It sure was a lot of fun...we or rather I tried for Walleye bottom bouncing a worm harness with night crawler....nada not even a cat fish. Plan on seeing us Saturday on the water...unless the winds from hell start earlier than the forecast.



fishing#1 said:


> did you put in on the north side or the south side.


We put in at the North Marina...stay right in the middle and we mean middle of the channel it's 4-5' going out past the two points it drops to 2-3.5'.


----------

